# Προσωπικότητα > Ναρκισσιστική Διαταραχή Προσωπικότητας >  ΑΝΑΓΝΩΡΙΣΗ Κ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΗ ΝΑΡΚΙΣΣΟΥ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ SOS

## femme23

ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΕΧΩ ΣΧΕΣΗ Μ ΕΝΑΝ ΝΑΡΚΙΣΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΧΑΛΙΑ ΠΑΛΙ ΤΣΑΚΩΘΗΚΑΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΠΩς ΦΤΑΙΩ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΛΗΣΙΑΣΩ Η ΝΑ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΕΥΤΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΝΑΡΚΙΣΣΟΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΠΕΛΠΙΣΜΕΝΗ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΚΑΘΑΡΑ ΤΠΤ ΠΛΕΟΝ

----------


## φλοκ

Και γιατι να φταις εσυ αν ο αλλος ειναι ναρκισσος;

----------


## Macgyver

Πατα στο γκουγκλ ' ναρκισσισμος ' και θα δεις τα συμπτωματα , δεν θελει και πολυ φιλοσοφια .

----------


## Anakin

Δλδ χρησιμοποιει την αλαζονεια σαν οπλο αμυνας? Πιστευει πως ειναι κατι σπουδαιο και θελει και οι φιλοι του να ειναι κατι αναλογο? Είναι *υπερβολικα* εγωκεντρικος σε σημειο να μιλαει μονο για τον εαυτο του και να μην αφηνει τους αλλους να μιλανε για τους δικους τους? Σε μειώνει? Αν ναι τοτε φυγε μακρια.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

οπιον ψυχολογο κ να ρωτησεις θα σου πει τη φραση μη κολατε ταμπελες στους αλλους ολα τα προβληματα ξεκινανε οταν καπιος χανει τον αυτοσεβασμο του κ αυτοχαρακτηριζεται αρνητικα

----------


## kerasi

Tι κανει δηλ για πες καποια παραδειγματα να δουμε.

----------


## white

Ε λογικά θα κάθεται στον καθρέφτη πιο πολύ ώρα απο την σύντροφο του.Θα κοιτιέται ολη την ώρα,θα βάζει κρέμες,θα τρελαίνεται αμα πετάει μια τρίχα στο μαλλί και άλλα τέτοια που κάνουν οι μετροσέξουαλ το 2015.

----------


## femme23

Εχω φτασει παλι στα ορια μου πραγματικα δν ξερω τι να κανω πως να τον αντιμετωπισω και τι να πιστεψω τον αγαπαω και νομιζω δν μπορω να φυγω απο αυτην την κατασταση καθε φορα που του λεω οτι δεν δειχνει το ενδιαφερον του η οτι δν νοιαζεται μου λεει ενα εχεις δικιο η αλλες φορες προσπαθει να κατηγορησει εμενα πως θα καταλαβω αν μπορει ν αλλαξει μου τ χει αναφερει απο μονος του οτι εχει προβλημα κ οτι ετσι ειναι πηγαινε και σε ψυχολογο κ επαιρνε αντικαταθλιπτικα αλλα εγω στην αρχη νομιζα οτι ειχε απλα καταθλιψη γιατι εχω περασει και γω απ μια σχετικα παρομοια κατασταση οσο αφορα το κομματι μονο της καταθλιψης επειδη παθαινα κρισεις πανικου

----------


## femme23

Οποτε θελει αυτς γυρναει η δειχνει ενδιαφερον η καποιο ειδος συναισθηματος η οτι μπορει ν αλλαξει και θελει αυτο μου υποσχεθηκε παλι χθες

----------


## femme23

> Ε λογικά θα κάθεται στον καθρέφτη πιο πολύ ώρα απο την σύντροφο του.Θα κοιτιέται ολη την ώρα,θα βάζει κρέμες,θα τρελαίνεται αμα πετάει μια τρίχα στο μαλλί και άλλα τέτοια που κάνουν οι μετροσέξουαλ το 2015.


Μακαρι να ταν τοσο απλο καθε φορα που βρισκομαστε η περναμε καποιο χρονο μαζι απ τν μια νιωθω τοσο γεματη επειδη θελω αυτν τν ανθρωπο απ τν αλλη ο ιδιος μετα με αδειαζει η προσπαθει να με μειωσει με υπουλο τροπο ειναι κ υπερβολικα εξυπνος και ο ιδιος παλαιοτερα μου χε πει οτι χειριζεται τς αλλους πολλες φορες τ αρεσει η τ κανει ασυναισθητα

----------


## keep_walking

Ας πουμε οτι μαθαινεις οτι ειναι ναρκισσος ή οτι δεν ειναι ... παλι με τον ιδιο ανθρωπο δεν θα εχεις να κανεις?

Επισης ειναι πολυ απιθανο να παρεις απαντηση για το αν ειναι καποιος ναρκισσος , χωρις καν να τον εχουμε γνωρισει τον ανθρωπο!!!!!!! Αυτο χρειαζεται τετ - τετ μαλλον και πολλες συνεδριες με εξιδεικευμενο ατομο ,που αμφοτερα μελη θα κανουν αυτα που κανουν σε τετοιες συνεδριες ...πιστευω.

----------


## keep_walking

Χωρια το αλλο , ειμαι το Χ ατομο στο φορουμ και σου λεω δεν ειναι ναρκισσος.
Μετα πεταγεται ο Ψ και σου λεει εχεις να κανεις με ναρκισσο.

Ή πεταγεται μονο ο ενας απο τους δυο , δλδ απο ενα φορουμ απο ατομα που στην ουσια δεν εχουν γνωρισει ποτε ενα τριτο ατομο και που ειναι τα ατομα αυτα ο Χ ,Ψ αγνωστος περιμενεις να βγαλεις καποιο συμπερασμα?

Ισως να ρωτας απλως τι να κανεις με τη σχεση σου , που συμπεριφερεται ετσι (κατι εντελως διαφορετικο οπως το εχεις διατυπωσει) , εχω να πω οτι ο ανθρωποι δυνανται να αλλαξουν ,αλλα πολυ δυσκολα ... συνηθως αυτο που βλεπεις αυτο παιρνεις .
Οποτε κανε αυτο που νομιζεις οτι ειναι πιο σωστο.

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με KW...... τί νόημα έχει αν είναι νάρκισσος ή όχι, στο κάτω- κάτω δεν μας δίνεις κ στοιχεία να καταλάβουμε. Κ αν είναι, so what...? Υπάρχει νομίζεις περίπτωση έστω κ 1/1.000.000 να το παραδεκτεί (ότι είναι νάρκισσος, πρόσεξε είναι βαριά διαταραχή να την παραδεκτεί κάποιος - άλλο να λέει ότι αντιμετωπίζει πρόβλημα κατάθλιψης), να το δουλέψει, να θελήσει να συνεργαστεί σε θεραπεία ή να τον αλλάξεις.......? Το θέμα είναι πως αν εσύ μπορείς να κολλήσεις με 1 άνθρωπο που "τη βρίσκει" να σε υποβιβάζει κ να σε μειώσει για να καλύψει τη δικιά του κατωτερότητα κ ανεπάρκεια, τότε sorry αλλά εσύ έχεις πολύ μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα..... αυτός για μ@λ@κ@ς μια χαρά εξηγιέται, εσύ γιατί θες να είσαι το θύμα.....?

----------


## Remedy

> Μακαρι να ταν τοσο απλο καθε φορα που βρισκομαστε η περναμε καποιο χρονο μαζι απ τν μια νιωθω τοσο γεματη επειδη θελω αυτν τν ανθρωπο απ τν αλλη ο ιδιος μετα με αδειαζει η προσπαθει να με μειωσει με υπουλο τροπο ειναι κ υπερβολικα εξυπνος και ο ιδιος παλαιοτερα μου χε πει οτι χειριζεται τς αλλους πολλες φορες τ αρεσει η τ κανει ασυναισθητα





> Ας πουμε οτι μαθαινεις οτι ειναι ναρκισσος ή οτι δεν ειναι ... παλι με τον ιδιο ανθρωπο δεν θα εχεις να κανεις?
> 
> Επισης ειναι πολυ απιθανο να παρεις απαντηση για το αν ειναι καποιος ναρκισσος , χωρις καν να τον εχουμε γνωρισει τον ανθρωπο!!!!!!! Αυτο χρειαζεται τετ - τετ μαλλον και πολλες συνεδριες με εξιδεικευμενο ατομο ,που αμφοτερα μελη θα κανουν αυτα που κανουν σε τετοιες συνεδριες ...πιστευω.


συμφωνω με τον κιπ.
πες οτι σε διαβεβαιωνει ενας γιατρος, οτι δεν εχει τπτ παθολογικο.
οτι αυτο που ζεις, ειναι απλα ο χαρακτηρας του.
εσυ εισαι ενταξει μ αυτο?

επικεντρωσου στο δικο σου προβλημα να ανεχεσαι μια συμπεριφορα που σε υποτιμαει.
αν αυτος εχει μια φορα προβλημα, εσυ που καθεσαι, μπορει να εχεις, δυο...

----------


## femme23

Μου το χε πει ο ιδιος οτι η ψυχολογος τ χε πει οτι ειναι ναρκισσος και οτι τ ιδιο κανει και ο πατερας τ οτι ειναι πολυ εξυπνος και χειριζεται τς ανθρωπους εγω απλα δεθηκα μαζι τ αρχικα γιατι νομιζα οτι ειχαμε περασει τ ιδια και τν κτλβ και με κτλβ οσο αφορα τς κρισεις πανικου μετα μου τα πε ενα βραδυ τ αλλα αλλα λεω δν μπορει....και δυστυχως δεθηκα μαζι του γτ ηθελα να τον βοηθησω κιολας οσο μπορουσα και γω μετα εχω κανει προσπαθειες να φυγω αλλα δεν μπορω καθε φορα που μου ξαναμιλαει γυρναω παλι στα ιδια η οποτε μου δειχνει καποιο συναισθημα γινεται να μν νιωθει τπτ οντως και να τα κανει ολα αυτα????πως θα το κτλβ αυτο????

----------


## Remedy

> Μου το χε πει ο ιδιος οτι η ψυχολογος τ χε πει οτι ειναι ναρκισσος και οτι τ ιδιο κανει και ο πατερας τ οτι ειναι πολυ εξυπνος και χειριζεται τς ανθρωπους εγω απλα δεθηκα μαζι τ αρχικα γιατι νομιζα οτι ειχαμε περασει τ ιδια και τν κτλβ και με κτλβ οσο αφορα τς κρισεις πανικου μετα μου τα πε ενα βραδυ τ αλλα αλλα λεω δν μπορει....και δυστυχως δεθηκα μαζι του γτ ηθελα να τον βοηθησω κιολας οσο μπορουσα και γω μετα εχω κανει προσπαθειες να φυγω αλλα δεν μπορω καθε φορα που μου ξαναμιλαει γυρναω παλι στα ιδια η οποτε μου δειχνει καποιο συναισθημα γινεται να μν νιωθει τπτ οντως και να τα κανει ολα αυτα????πως θα το κτλβ αυτο????


μηπως του ειπε ο ψυχολογος του, αν επειδη αυτο που εχει λεγεται καπως, οι αλλοι ειναι υποχρεωμενοι να τον ανεχονται?

εσενα σου αρκει η εξηγηση οτι αυτο που εχει δεν ειναι στα νορμαλ του, αλλα ειναι διαταραχη?
μπορεις να ανεχτεις μια χαλια συμπεριφορα αν εχει ονομα και δεν ειναι ματι η σκατοχαρακτηρας?

στα υπολοιπα που ρωτας, αν δλδ κατι που δειχνει, υπαρχει περιπτωση και να το νοιωθει, αλλοι που εχουν μελετησει το φαινομενο κι εχουν γραψει κατεβατα εδω για τους ναρκισιστες, ειναι πιο αρμοδιοι για να σου απαντησουν.

(και κοφτε το αυτο με τα σκετα συμφωνα, σαν βλαμμενα, ολα: κτλβ και χσ ψλ κ γνντβ..)

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Ωραια..... ας υποθεσουμε εστω ο τυπος πασχει απο ΝΔΠ με υπογραφη κ βουλα 10 ψυχιατρων..... Κ τι παει αυτο να πει δηλ...? Προσωπικα δεν εντυπωσιαζομαι, αν κρινω απο το γεγονος οτι οι ναρκισσοι αποδεικνυονται αριστοι στην επιλογη των καταλληλων θυματων (δεν απευθυνονται οπου κ οπου, ξερουν πολυ καλα που πανε), στα οποια καλλιεργουν συγχρονως κ σχεση εξαρτησης. Αυτος λοιπον καλα κανει κ κανει το ο, τι κανει εκει που ξερει οτι τον παιρνει. Κ αφου υποψηφια θυματα κυκλοφορουν εν αφθονια, ποιος τον εμποδιζει να εκμεταλλευεται τα οσα εκμεταλλευεται? Σορυ που το τοποθετω λιγο χοντρα αλλα το προβλημα δεν ειναι δικο του αλλα δικο σου: Αν θες διπλα σου 1 εγωπαθη ανθρωπο που θα σε εξουθενωσει ρουφωντας σου ολη την ενεργεια κ σε ξεζουμισει συναισθηματικα μεχρι τη στιγμη που δεν θα εχει κατι περισσοτερο να απομυζησει η χασει πλεον το ενδιαφερον του, χωρις στο ενδιαμεσο να σου εχει προσφερει τιποτα, ε, τοτε σορυ αλλα μαλλον την ψυχαναλυση πρεπει να την αρχισεις απο εσενα...... Αυτοι οι ανθρωποι απλα προοριζονται στο να καταστρεφουν ζωες ανθρωπων κ να αφηνουν πισω τους καμμενη γη. Εσυ ομως τι προβλημα εχεις κ του δινεις τη δικια σου ζωη να την καταστρεψει....?

Κ ελεος πια με τις ταμπελες...... Το θεμα ειναι αν καποιος σε σημαδευει με περιστροφο η εαν επισημως κουβαλαει κ τη διαγνωση του "σχιζοφρενους δολοφονου" ? Στη 2η περιπτωση θα φοβηθεις κ στην 1η δεν τρεχει καστανο....?

----------


## femme23

> Ωραια..... ας υποθεσουμε εστω ο τυπος πασχει απο ΝΔΠ με υπογραφη κ βουλα 10 ψυχιατρων..... Κ τι παει αυτο να πει δηλ...? Προσωπικα δεν εντυπωσιαζομαι, αν κρινω απο το γεγονος οτι οι ναρκισσοι αποδεικνυονται αριστοι στην επιλογη των καταλληλων θυματων (δεν απευθυνονται οπου κ οπου, ξερουν πολυ καλα που πανε), στα οποια καλλιεργουν συγχρονως κ σχεση εξαρτησης. Αυτος λοιπον καλα κανει κ κανει το ο, τι κανει εκει που ξερει οτι τον παιρνει. Κ αφου υποψηφια θυματα κυκλοφορουν εν αφθονια, ποιος τον εμποδιζει να εκμεταλλευεται τα οσα εκμεταλλευεται? Σορυ που το τοποθετω λιγο χοντρα αλλα το προβλημα δεν ειναι δικο του αλλα δικο σου: Αν θες διπλα σου 1 εγωπαθη ανθρωπο που θα σε εξουθενωσει ρουφωντας σου ολη την ενεργεια κ σε ξεζουμισει συναισθηματικα μεχρι τη στιγμη που δεν θα εχει κατι περισσοτερο να απομυζησει η χασει πλεον το ενδιαφερον του, χωρις στο ενδιαμεσο να σου εχει προσφερει τιποτα, ε, τοτε σορυ αλλα μαλλον την ψυχαναλυση πρεπει να την αρχισεις απο εσενα...... Αυτοι οι ανθρωποι απλα προοριζονται στο να καταστρεφουν ζωες ανθρωπων κ να αφηνουν πισω τους καμμενη γη. Εσυ ομως τι προβλημα εχεις κ του δινεις τη δικια σου ζωη να την καταστρεψει....?
> 
> Κ ελεος πια με τις ταμπελες...... Το θεμα ειναι αν καποιος σε σημαδευει με περιστροφο η εαν επισημως κουβαλαει κ τη διαγνωση του "σχιζοφρενους δολοφονου" ? Στη 2η περιπτωση θα φοβηθεις κ στην 1η δεν τρεχει καστανο....?


Εγω ειμαι παρα πολυ ευαισθητη και οταν δεθω μ ενα ατομο δυσκολα ξεκοβω και ισως γ αυτο ασχολουμαι ακομα γτ δεν θελω να βαζω ταμπελες στα ατομα ισως πιστευω οτι μπορω να τον βοηθησω κιολας δεν ξερω γτ τον αγαπαω ηδη πολυ και δεν ειναι οτι συμπεριφερεται ετσι συνεχεια αλλιως σιγουρα θα ειχα φυγει εδω και καιρο απο την αρχη βασικα εχω διαβασει πολλα αρθρα για τον ναρκισσισμο και καλα οτι οποιος το παραδεχεται εχει κανει κ ενα βημα ωστε να το ξεπερασει και γ αυτο εχω μια ελπιδα αλλα οταν φαιρεται αδιαφορα εκει με διαλυει σιγουρα ξερει πολλα για μενα γτ τ εχω ανοιχτει και ισως να μπορουσε να τα χρησιμοποιησει για να με κανει οτι θελει την πρωτη φορα που ειχαμε χωρισει αυτος με ειχε χωρισει κιολας του το ειχα πει οτι ειχα νιωσει ετσι και μου ειχε ζητησει συγγνωμη και οτι δεν το κανει επιτηδες απλα εχει προβλημα και οτι με νοιαζεται

----------


## femme23

> μηπως του ειπε ο ψυχολογος του, αν επειδη αυτο που εχει λεγεται καπως, οι αλλοι ειναι υποχρεωμενοι να τον ανεχονται?
> 
> εσενα σου αρκει η εξηγηση οτι αυτο που εχει δεν ειναι στα νορμαλ του, αλλα ειναι διαταραχη?
> μπορεις να ανεχτεις μια χαλια συμπεριφορα αν εχει ονομα και δεν ειναι ματι η σκατοχαρακτηρας?
> 
> στα υπολοιπα που ρωτας, αν δλδ κατι που δειχνει, υπαρχει περιπτωση και να το νοιωθει, αλλοι που εχουν μελετησει το φαινομενο κι εχουν γραψει κατεβατα εδω για τους ναρκισιστες, ειναι πιο αρμοδιοι για να σου απαντησουν.
> 
> (και κοφτε το αυτο με τα σκετα συμφωνα, σαν βλαμμενα, ολα: κτλβ και χσ ψλ κ γνντβ..)


Θα μπορουσες να εισαι λιγο πιο ευγενικος-η και να μην χαρακτηριζεις τς αλλους στυλ βλαμμενα εγω το κανω αυτο για να γραφω πιο γρηγορα δεν κανω ορθογραφικα ουτε τα γραφω σε greeklish συντομογραφιες ειναι γ ακριβως αυτν τν λογο για να γραφεις πιο γρηγορα και ετσι εχω συνηθισει συγγνωνη κιολας οσο αφορα τ αλλα απαντησα παρακατω αν μπορεις να με βοηθησεις στο τι να κανω η πως να κανω αυτον τν ανθρωπο να μου ανοιχτει και αν υπαρχει καποια βοηθεια η καποιος τροπος ν αλλαξει αυτο επειδη τον αγαπαω θα εκτιμουσα πολυ τν βοηθεια σου αυτο

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Μα επειδή είσαι "ευαίσθητη" σε διάλεξε. Άμα είχες τη στοιχειώδη αίσθηση του αυτοσεβασμού κ της αξιοπρέπειας δεν θα σε πλησίαζε καν, γιατί θα ήξερε ότι εκεί δεν περνάει η μπογιά του. Τέσπα...... αφού "θες να τον σώσεις/βοηθήσεις" (αυτόν τον ρώτησες εάν θέλει να σωθεί ή να αλλάξει....?) have your cake and eat it, έχεις μάλλον τον πολύ ρεαλιστικό στόχο να αποτελέσεις την 1η εξαίρεση στην ιστορία της ανθρωπότητας κ της ψυχιατρικής που θα έχε happy ending με νάρκισσο...... Αφού το θες go 4 it, κ αν σε μερικούς μήνες έχεις καταντήσει 1 κουρέλι που κρατιέται από τα ψυχοφάρμακα, σε αυτό το forum θα βρεις ό,τι πληροφορία θες για αυτά, απλά μην περιμένεις να σου δώσουν αυτά κ λύση στο πρόβλημά σου. Η μόνη σου σωτηρία είναι κάποια στιγμή να βαρεθεί από μόνος του όταν θα σε έχει ξεζουμίσει τελείως ή όταν δεν έχει πλέον κάτι περισσότερο να πάρει κ να φύγει. Αλλά τουλάχιστον να είσαι ειλικρινής με τον εαυτό σου: η ερώτηση δεν είναι στην πραγματικότητα "δεν ξέρω τί να κάνω" (κ φυσικά ξέρεις), αλλά πώς να παρατείνεις 1 αρρωστημένη εξάρτηση με τον πλέον ανώδυνο τρόπο, πιστεύοντας ας πούμε "πως υπάρχει γιατρειά". 

4 the record, υπάρχει τρόπος, όχι να έχεις αίσιο τέλος, αλλά να διαχειριστείς νάρκισσο: πρέπει να κάνεις ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ό,τι κάνει κ εκείνος. Να τον χτυπήσεις κ εσύ στις ανασφάλειες που πονάει, να στοχεύσεις στις επιθυμίες κ στα αδιαπραγμάτευτα θέλω του, να κολακέψεις τον ακόρεστο εγωϊσμό του (το παίζεις ότι τον θαυμάζεις για να τον κατευθύνεις εκεί που θέλεις), να εστιάσεις αποκλειστικά κ μόνο στον εαυτό σου (όπως αυτός), να γίνεις το ίδιο αν όχι περισσότερο αναίσθητη, να ξεχάσεις τί σημαίνει συνείδηση, τύψεις κ ενοχές, να μη σηκώνεις μύγα στο σπαθί σου κ να τον εκμεταλλευτείς στεγνά όπως εκμεταλλεύεται εκείνος εσένα. Βέβαια αυτό εξαρτάται από το πόσο προσαρμοστική είσαι σαν χαρακτήρας κ με τόσο συναίσθημα κ ειλικρίνεια έχεις κάνει πολύ κακή αρχή.......

----------


## femme23

> Μα επειδή είσαι "ευαίσθητη" σε διάλεξε. Άμα είχες τη στοιχειώδη αίσθηση του αυτοσεβασμού κ της αξιοπρέπειας δεν θα σε πλησίαζε καν, γιατί θα ήξερε ότι εκεί δεν περνάει η μπογιά του. Τέσπα...... αφού "θες να τον σώσεις/βοηθήσεις" (αυτόν τον ρώτησες εάν θέλει να σωθεί ή να αλλάξει....?) have your cake and eat it, έχεις μάλλον τον πολύ ρεαλιστικό στόχο να αποτελέσεις την 1η εξαίρεση στην ιστορία της ανθρωπότητας κ της ψυχιατρικής που θα έχε happy ending με νάρκισσο...... Αφού το θες go 4 it, κ αν σε μερικούς μήνες έχεις καταντήσει 1 κουρέλι που κρατιέται από τα ψυχοφάρμακα, σε αυτό το forum θα βρεις ό,τι πληροφορία θες για αυτά, απλά μην περιμένεις να σου δώσουν αυτά κ λύση στο πρόβλημά σου. Η μόνη σου σωτηρία είναι κάποια στιγμή να βαρεθεί από μόνος του όταν θα σε έχει ξεζουμίσει τελείως ή όταν δεν έχει πλέον κάτι περισσότερο να πάρει κ να φύγει. Αλλά τουλάχιστον να είσαι ειλικρινής με τον εαυτό σου: η ερώτηση δεν είναι στην πραγματικότητα "δεν ξέρω τί να κάνω" (κ φυσικά ξέρεις), αλλά πώς να παρατείνεις 1 αρρωστημένη εξάρτηση με τον πλέον ανώδυνο τρόπο, πιστεύοντας ας πούμε "πως υπάρχει γιατρειά". 
> 
> 4 the record, υπάρχει τρόπος, όχι να έχεις αίσιο τέλος, αλλά να διαχειριστείς νάρκισσο: πρέπει να κάνεις ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ό,τι κάνει κ εκείνος. Να τον χτυπήσεις κ εσύ στις ανασφάλειες που πονάει, να στοχεύσεις στις επιθυμίες κ στα αδιαπραγμάτευτα θέλω του, να κολακέψεις τον ακόρεστο εγωϊσμό του (το παίζεις ότι τον θαυμάζεις για να τον κατευθύνεις εκεί που θέλεις), να εστιάσεις αποκλειστικά κ μόνο στον εαυτό σου (όπως αυτός), να γίνεις το ίδιο αν όχι περισσότερο αναίσθητη, να ξεχάσεις τί σημαίνει συνείδηση, τύψεις κ ενοχές, να μη σηκώνεις μύγα στο σπαθί σου κ να τον εκμεταλλευτείς στεγνά όπως εκμεταλλεύεται εκείνος εσένα. Βέβαια αυτό εξαρτάται από το πόσο προσαρμοστική είσαι σαν χαρακτήρας κ με τόσο συναίσθημα κ ειλικρίνεια έχεις κάνει πολύ κακή αρχή.......


Δηλ απ οτι κτλβ δεν υπαρχει καμια περιπτωση ν αλλαξει αυτος την τελευταια φορα που βρεθηκαμε μου ειπε και καλα οτι με νοιαζεται και με αγαπαει και οτι θα προσπαθησει ν αλλαξει και θελει να σκεφτει τι θα γινει μ εμας ολα αυτα δηλ ενα ψεμμα ε????καλο κοροιδο ειμαι κ εγω αλλα τοσο πολυ πια????πως γινεται ενας ανθρωπος να μην νιωθει τπτ????εντωμεταξυ επιμενει πως μονο μαζι μου πηγαινει γτ μονο μαζι μου νιωθει οικεια και παραπανω πραγματα ψεμμα και αυτο????πως μπορει καποιος να καταντησει ετσι????ειναι μολις 19 χρονων και οποτε του μιλαω για το παρελθον τ τ αποφευγει βεβαια μ χει πει καποια πραγματα για τν πατερα τ και οτι πινει κ ολα αυτα βεβαια και αυτς πινει οχι συνεχεια αλλα οταν πινει πινει πολυ αλλα εχει συναισθηση του τι κανει ετσι νομιζω δηλ τουλαχιστν οσες φορες τν εχω δει εγω να πινει γτ μενει και λιγο μακρια

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> Δηλ απ οτι κτλβ δεν υπαρχει καμια περιπτωση ν αλλαξει αυτος την τελευταια φορα που βρεθηκαμε μου ειπε και καλα οτι με νοιαζεται και με αγαπαει και οτι θα προσπαθησει ν αλλαξει και θελει να σκεφτει τι θα γινει μ εμας ολα αυτα δηλ ενα ψεμμα ε????καλο κοροιδο ειμαι κ εγω αλλα τοσο πολυ πια????πως γινεται ενας ανθρωπος να μην νιωθει τπτ????εντωμεταξυ επιμενει πως μονο μαζι μου πηγαινει γτ μονο μαζι μου νιωθει οικεια και παραπανω πραγματα ψεμμα και αυτο????πως μπορει καποιος να καταντησει ετσι????ειναι μολις 19 χρονων και οποτε του μιλαω για το παρελθον τ τ αποφευγει βεβαια μ χει πει καποια πραγματα για τν πατερα τ και οτι πινει κ ολα αυτα βεβαια και αυτς πινει οχι συνεχεια αλλα οταν πινει πινει πολυ αλλα εχει συναισθηση του τι κανει ετσι νομιζω δηλ τουλαχιστν οσες φορες τν εχω δει εγω να πινει γτ μενει και λιγο μακρια


Αυτό δεν έχει καμία μα καμία σχέση με το ναρκισσισμό. Ισχύει για όλους τους ανθρώπους. Σημασία δεν έχουν τα λόγια αλλά οι πράξεις. Τί να το κάνεις να σου λέει ότι σε αγαπάει κ νοιώθει οικεία όταν σου γ@μ@ει την ψυχολογία συνέχεια.....? Τί να το κάνεις να σου λέει πως θέλει να αλλάξει (ξέρεις πόσοι τα έχουν πει αυτά πάνω σε 1002 θέματα....?) όταν διαρκώς σε φτάνει στα όριά σου....? Κ άμα ακούω κ για αλκοόλ...... όπου αλκοόλ ή άλλες εξαρτήσεις βάλε standard ότι παίζει κ πολύ ψέμα. Μάλλον πατερίτσα στην κατρακύλα του θέλει. Εσύ όμως τί θέλεις από 1 άνθρωπο....? Κ πόσα από αυτά πιστεύεις ότι είναι σε θέση εκείνος να σου δώσει....?Με 2 λόγια όταν κοιτάς τον εαυτό σου στον καθρέπτη ακτινοβολείς από χαρά ή βλέπεις 1 μουτζουρωμένο- ξεβαμμένο πρόσωπο από το κλάμα?

----------


## elis

δεν ειναι ανγκη να ειναι ναρκισοσ για να κανει ετσι μπορει να εχει αλλο προβλημα που μαλλον εχεισ και συ το ιδιο απλα ειστε μικροι και δε μπορειτε να το διαχειριστειτε ο καθενασ τον εαυτο του εγω αυτα λεω αλλα να ξεσ ειμαι αθλητησ τησ χυλοπιτασ δλδ ασχετοσ
για να πετυχει αυτο πρεπει να αναγνωρισετε τι προβληματα εχει ο καθενασ και να ηρεμησετε πραγμα δυσκολο σε αυτεσ τισ ηλικιεσ

----------


## femme23

> δεν ειναι ανγκη να ειναι ναρκισοσ για να κανει ετσι μπορει να εχει αλλο προβλημα που μαλλον εχεισ και συ το ιδιο απλα ειστε μικροι και δε μπορειτε να το διαχειριστειτε ο καθενασ τον εαυτο του εγω αυτα λεω αλλα να ξεσ ειμαι αθλητησ τησ χυλοπιτασ δλδ ασχετοσ
> για να πετυχει αυτο πρεπει να αναγνωρισετε τι προβληματα εχει ο καθενασ και να ηρεμησετε πραγμα δυσκολο σε αυτεσ τισ ηλικιεσ


Επαιρνε αντικαταθλιπτικα δν ξερω αν παιρνει ακομα και εγω οπως ειπα κ πριν νομιζα οτι εχει απλα καταθλιψη ενα βραδυ μου ειχε πει αυτο για το οτι ειναι ναρκισσος δεν μου το εχει αναφερει ξανα δν ξερω καν αν θυμαται οτι μου το εχει πει εγω αρχικα γ αυτο δεθηκα μαζι τ γτ ειχα κρισεις πανικου παλαιοτερα γτ ειχα περασει ενα σοβαρο σωματικο προβλημα υγειας οχι ψυχολογικο και προφανως μου βγηκαν ολα οταν το ξεπερασα και εγινα καλα γτ τοτε δν το βιωνα και αλλα πολλα εχω περασει και αντι να γινω πιο σκληρη εγινα πιο ευαισθητη και παντα θελω να βοηθαω τς αλλους ποσο μαλλον αυτον που τον ερωτευτηκα κιολας και τον αγαπαω εγω ειμαι μεγαλυτερη ειμαι 23

----------


## femme23

> Αυτό δεν έχει καμία μα καμία σχέση με το ναρκισσισμό. Ισχύει για όλους τους ανθρώπους. Σημασία δεν έχουν τα λόγια αλλά οι πράξεις. Τί να το κάνεις να σου λέει ότι σε αγαπάει κ νοιώθει οικεία όταν σου γ@μ@ει την ψυχολογία συνέχεια.....? Τί να το κάνεις να σου λέει πως θέλει να αλλάξει (ξέρεις πόσοι τα έχουν πει αυτά πάνω σε 1002 θέματα....?) όταν διαρκώς σε φτάνει στα όριά σου....? Κ άμα ακούω κ για αλκοόλ...... όπου αλκοόλ ή άλλες εξαρτήσεις βάλε standard ότι παίζει κ πολύ ψέμα. Μάλλον πατερίτσα στην κατρακύλα του θέλει. Εσύ όμως τί θέλεις από 1 άνθρωπο....? Κ πόσα από αυτά πιστεύεις ότι είναι σε θέση εκείνος να σου δώσει....?Με 2 λόγια όταν κοιτάς τον εαυτό σου στον καθρέπτη ακτινοβολείς από χαρά ή βλέπεις 1 μουτζουρωμένο- ξεβαμμένο πρόσωπο από το κλάμα?


Εγω πιστευω οτι ισως αλλαξει αν εχει καποιον να σταθει διπλα του και να τον εμπιστευτει και να του δωσει αγαπη μαλλον αυτο πιστευω δν ειναι παντα αδιαφορος και σε μενα δινει κ καλα συμβουλες και οποτε ανεβαινει εδω παντα μου στελνει και θελει να με δει και χωρις να γινει κατι αλλο απλα για καφε και ανα διαστηματα μου στελνει και μιλαμε επι ωρες παντα βασικα οταν μιλαμε μιλαμε με τις ωρες απλα τον αφηνω συνηθως να μου στελνει αυτος για να βλεπω αν ενδιαφερεται απλως δν ξερω αν ειναι απλα ενδιαφερον η θελει να κραταει επαφη για να μην με χασει τελειως η απλα παιζει το παιχνιδι του ναρκισσου οπως καλα θα το ξερει

----------


## elis

σε θεματα σχεσεων μη ζητασ συμβουλεσ ειναι βλακεια ολοι στην ελλαδα για το αναθεμα ειμαστε
κι αυτοι που σε συμβουλευουν η τα κανανε η τα ειδανε οποτε μον σ καλυτερα ολοι λεμε το σωστο 
αλλα στη πραγματικοτητα ολοι μαλακιεσ κανουμε σε αλλο βαθμο ο καθενασ

----------


## elis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZgPGMfUVek

----------


## femme23

> σε θεματα σχεσεων μη ζητασ συμβουλεσ ειναι βλακεια ολοι στην ελλαδα για το αναθεμα ειμαστε
> κι αυτοι που σε συμβουλευουν η τα κανανε η τα ειδανε οποτε μον σ καλυτερα ολοι λεμε το σωστο 
> αλλα στη πραγματικοτητα ολοι μαλακιεσ κανουμε σε αλλο βαθμο ο καθενασ


Απλα δεν ξερω τι να κανω να το παλεψω η να τον αφησω αν υπαρχει ελπιδα ν αλλαξει θα το παλεψω αν οχι γτ να καθομαι να γ@@@@ η ψυχολογια μ ολη τν ωρα καθε φορα που γινεται κατι αν υπαρχει τροπος να τον βοηθησω στ προβλημα του να το κανω η αν λυνεται αν μπορει να ξεπερασει αυτη τν διαταραχη αυτο δεν ξερω γ αυτο απελπιζομαι κ αν αξιζει δηλ τοσο ταλαιπωρια π τρωω και θα φαω αν υπαρχει καποια λυση και πως θα το καταφερω αυτο απλα δεν μπορω να διανοηθω οτι καποιος ανθρωπος κιολας δεν γινεται να αισθανεται οντως τπτ????ανθρωπος δεν ειναι????πως γινεται αυτο????κ εκει απελπιζομαι και δεν ξερω τι να κανω να μεινω η να φυγω κ ολα τα παραπανω δηλ δεν ξερω τι να κανω απλα

----------


## noobmoderator

Συγνώμη αλλά άμα είναι να σ χαλάει η ψυχολογία πιος ο λόγος να έχεις σχέση μαζί τ?οι σχέσεις δεν είναι για να νιώθουν και οι δύο καλά?

Πάντως εγώ προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι αντιμετωπίζεται ο ναρκισσισμός....

----------


## femme23

> Συγνώμη αλλά άμα είναι να σ χαλάει η ψυχολογία πιος ο λόγος να έχεις σχέση μαζί τ?οι σχέσεις δεν είναι για να νιώθουν και οι δύο καλά?
> 
> Πάντως εγώ προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι αντιμετωπίζεται ο ναρκισσισμός....


Μου χαλαει η ψυχολογια επειτα οταν ειμαστε μαζι εκεινη τν ωρα περναμε ωραια συζηταμε τα παντα βεβαια ποτε δεν μου ανοιγεται και αμα τον ρωτησω εγω κατι πιο προσωπικο κλεινεται η το αποφευγει η θα μου πει πολυ λιγα πραγματα ποτε τς αιτιες η ποτε καποιο σοβαρο δικο τ προβλημα μονο μια φορα τοτε π ειχε αναφερει τν διαταραχη τ μου χε πει και παραπανω πραγματα για τον πατερα του και οτι δεν τν αντεχει και οτι πινει ο πατερας του και οτι ειναι πολυ εξυπνος και οτι χρησιμοποιει τς ανθρωπους για να κανουν αυτο που θελει και οτι κανει και αυτς το ιδιο και ασυναισθητα ωρες ωρες και οτι ολοι ετσι ειναι θελουνε κατι απο τον αλλον και οτι το να λες τα προβληματα σου ειναι αδυναμια και αλλα πολλα σ αλλες μας συζητησεις αυτα τα τελευταια κ πιο προσφατες δηλ τεσπα εμενα μετα μου χαλαει κυριως η ψυχολογια οταν φευγει ειναι αδιαφορος παντα σπανιες φορες μ στελνει κ κανει και πραγματα λες και τα κανει επιτηδες για να τα δω εγω λες και θελει να μ εκδικηθει για κατι ωρες ωρες νιωθω η αμα τον στησω στν τοιχο για κατι που κτλβ οτι το κανει επιτηδες για να πετυχει κατι αλλο ειναι επιθετικος μαζι μ προς τον τροπο ομιλιας τ κ αυτα που θα μου πει κ απαξιωτικος οταν γινεται αυτο απο κοντα βεβαια μου κανει εχεις δικιο οταν του πω ηρεμα οτι κανει αυτο πχ και με στενοχωρει η οτι δεν ειναι νορμαλ το θεμα ειναι πως αντιμετωπιζεται και αν οντως????και η απαντηση ειναι τον αγαπαω δυστυχως η ευτυχως γ αυτο θελω να τον βοηθησω και καποιες φορες βασικα απο κοντα και ορισμενες απ κοντα μου δειχνει κ καλα συναισθημα τωρα δν ξερω αν ισχυει οντως εκει ειναι το μπερδεμα η το κανει για να μ εχει απο κοντα και να με πειθει να μενω εκει

----------


## noobmoderator

> Μου χαλαει η ψυχολογια επειτα οταν ειμαστε μαζι εκεινη τν ωρα περναμε ωραια συζηταμε τα παντα βεβαια ποτε δεν μου ανοιγεται και αμα τον ρωτησω εγω κατι πιο προσωπικο κλεινεται η το αποφευγει η θα μου πει πολυ λιγα πραγματα ποτε τς αιτιες η ποτε καποιο σοβαρο δικο τ προβλημα μονο μια φορα τοτε π ειχε αναφερει τν διαταραχη τ μου χε πει και παραπανω πραγματα για τον πατερα του και οτι δεν τν αντεχει και οτι πινει και οτι ειναι πολυ εξυπνος και οτι χρησιμοποιει τς ανθρωπους για να κανουν αυτο που θελει τεσπα εμενα μετα μου χαλαει κυριως η ψυχολογια οταν φευγει ειναι αδιαφορος παντα σπανιες φορες μ στελνει κ κανει και πραγματα λες και τα κανει επιτηδες για να τα δω εγω λες και θελει να μ εκδικηθει για κατι ωρες ωρες νιωθω η αμα τον στησω στν τοιχο για κατι που κτλβ οτι το κανει επιτηδες για να πετυχει κατι αλλο ειναι επιθετικος μαζι μ προς τον τροπο ομιλιας τ κ αυτα που θα μου πει κ απαξιωτικος οταν γινεται αυτο απο κοντα βεβαια μου κανει εχεις δικιο οταν του πω ηρεμα οτι κανει αυτο πχ και με στενοχωρει η οτι δεν ειναι νορμαλ το θεμα ειναι πως αντιμετωπιζεται και αν οντως????και η απαντηση ειναι τον αγαπαω δυστυχως η ευτυχως γ αυτο θελω να τον βοηθησω και καποιες φορες βασικα απο κοντα και ορισμενες απ κοντα μου δειχνει κ καλα συναισθημα τωρα δν ξερω αν ισχυει οντως εκει ειναι το μπερδεμα η το κανει για να μ εχει απο κοντα και να με πειθει να μενω εκει


Κοίτα που και που χρειάζεται και εσύ να τ δείχνείς μια ψηλοαδιαφορία...Οσο αδιαφορεί αυτός και τσιμπάς εσύ θα στο κάνει...
Είσαι σίγουρη ότι σ αγαπάει?Σ έχει δείξει σημάδια δλδ?
Φαντάζομαι με κάποιον ψυχολόγο μπορεί να αντιμετωπιστεί ο ναρκισσισμός ,τώρα δεν ξέρω πως ακριβώς δεν θέλω να σ πω κάτι τ οποιο δεν είμαι σίγουρος...

----------


## femme23

> Κοίτα που και που χρειάζεται και εσύ να τ δείχνείς μια ψηλοαδιαφορία...Οσο αδιαφορεί αυτός και τσιμπάς εσύ θα στο κάνει...
> Είσαι σίγουρη ότι σ αγαπάει?Σ έχει δείξει σημάδια δλδ?
> Φαντάζομαι με κάποιον ψυχολόγο μπορεί να αντιμετωπιστεί ο ναρκισσισμός ,τώρα δεν ξέρω πως ακριβώς δεν θέλω να σ πω κάτι τ οποιο δεν είμαι σίγουρος...


Πηγαινε σε ψυχολογο αρχικα για καταθλιψη και λογικα θα του πε ο η ψυχολογος βασικα οτι εχει αυτο και απ εκει προερχεται η καταθλιψη μου το ειπε προσφατα οτι με νοιαζεται και μ αγαπαει ενω δν μ ειχε ξαναπει πως με αγαπαει ποτε ως τωρα απο περυσι το καλοκαιρι δηλ που γινεται ολο αυτο σχεδον βασικα μου το πε αυτο οταν εβαλα τα κλαμματα εγω επειδη δεν αντεχα τοσο καιρο που τα κραταγα ολα αυτα μεσα μου και ολο αυτο που μια ειμαστε μαζι μια φερεται ετσι τωρα δν ξερω αν ισχυει δν μπορω να κτλβ πλεον ειμαι πολυ μπερδεμενη γ αυτο δν ξερω τι να κανω μενει κ μακρια και ειναι ακομα πιο δυσκολο σπουδαζει αλλου πως θα τον κανω να μου ανοιχτει μηπως μονο ετσι το ξεπερασει ολο αυτο τοσο καιρο μιλαμε η βρισκομαστε οποτε ερχεται η οταν ειχα παει εγω και ετσι κ απ μακρια εγω ειμαι εκει τοσο καιρο παροτι κ παροσα εχει κανει και τ τ χω πει κ τ ξερει πως αλλιως θα κερδισω τν εμπιστοσυνη τ μπας και μου ανοιχτει????κ εχει νοημα ολο αυτο????τοσες ερωτησεις τοσο μπερδεμα και αν τα κανει ολα αυτα σαν τακτικη τς διαταραχης τ????τοσο μπερδεμα απογνωση μ ερχεται ωρες ωρες οταν τα σκεφτομαι τοσο και τι να κανω αλλα δν γινεται κ αλλιως πρεπει να παρω καποια αποφαση μενω και πισω ετσι αν οντως δν θ αλλαξει και ας ποναω αμα δν αλλαξει θα πρεπει να τν ξεπερασω αμα δν υπαρχει ελπιδα τι να κανω????τι θα κανω βασικα????

----------


## noobmoderator

> Πηγαινε σε ψυχολογο αρχικα για καταθλιψη και λογικα θα του πε ο η ψυχολογος βασικα οτι εχει αυτο και απ εκει προερχεται η καταθλιψη μου το ειπε προσφατα οτι με νοιαζεται και μ αγαπαει ενω δν μ ειχε ξαναπει πως με αγαπαει ποτε ως τωρα απο περυσι το καλοκαιρι δηλ που γινεται ολο αυτο σχεδον βασικα μου το πε αυτο οταν εβαλα τα κλαμματα εγω επειδη δεν αντεχα τοσο καιρο που τα κραταγα ολα αυτα μεσα μου και ολο αυτο που μια ειμαστε μαζι μια φερεται ετσι τωρα δν ξερω αν ισχυει δν μπορω να κτλβ πλεον ειμαι πολυ μπερδεμενη γ αυτο δν ξερω τι να κανω μενει κ μακρια και ειναι ακομα πιο δυσκολο σπουδαζει αλλου πως θα τον κανω να μου ανοιχτει μηπως μονο ετσι το ξεπερασει ολο αυτο τοσο καιρο μιλαμε η βρισκομαστε οποτε ερχεται η οταν ειχα παει εγω και ετσι κ απ μακρια εγω ειμαι εκει τοσπ καιρο παροτι κ παροσα εχει κανει και τ τ χω πει κ τ ξερει πως αλλιως θα κερδισω τν εμπιστοσυνη τ μπας και μου ανοιχτει????κ εχει νοημα ολο αυτο????τοσες ερωτησεις τοσο μπερδεμα και αν τα κανει ολα αυτα σαν τακτικη τς διαταραχης τ????τοσο μπερδεμα απογνωση μ ερχεται ωρες ωρες οταν τα σκεφτομαι τοσο και τι να κανω αλλα δν γινεται κ αλλιως πρεπει να παρω καποια αποφαση μενω και πισω ετσι αν οντως δν θ αλλαξει και ας ποναω αμα δν αλλαξει θα πρεπει να τν ξεπερασω αμα δν υπαρχει ελπιδα τι να κανω????τι θα κανω βασικα????


Πρώτο από'λα μην σ ποιάνει η απόγνωση....
Γιατί δεν έχεις κερδίσει την εμπιστοσύνη τ?
Σε ψυχολόγο τώρα γιατί σταμάτησε να πηγαινει?

----------


## femme23

> Πρώτο από'λα μην σ ποιάνει η απόγνωση....
> Γιατί δεν έχεις κερδίσει την εμπιστοσύνη τ?
> Σε ψυχολόγο τώρα γιατί σταμάτησε να πηγαινει?


Αμα ειχα κερδισει τν εμπιστοσυνη τ δν θα μου ειχε ανοιχτει να μου πει ποια ειναι τα προβληματα του γτ φερεται ετσι απο που προηλθε αυτο????για να τον βοηθησω κ προσφατα τν ρωτησα δηλ τι εχεις περασει 19 χρονων μολις παιδι για να μν ανοιγεσαι πια τοσο και να μν εμπιστευεσαι μου ειπε οτι τα προβληματα τ ο καθενας ψαχνει να βρει λυσεις απ μονος τ κ οτι δν θελει να υποχρεωνεται σε κανεναν η να γυρισει ποτε κανεις να του πει οτι πχ σε βοηθησα αυτο μου το χει πει κ αλλες φορες κ οτι ειναι αδυναμια μ ειχε πει προσφατα να λες τα προβληματα σ στς αλλους γτ τ ειχα πει κ γ δικα τ ατομα αν εχει κ αν τα λεει κ μ ειχε απαντησει αυτο σε ψυχολογο δν ξερω γτ σταματησε να πηγαινει δν τν εχω ρωτησει γτ δν θελω να τν στριμωξω τοσο η να τον φερω σε τοσο δυσκολη θεση και σιγουρα δν θ μ πει νομιζω εδω δν μ λεει τ αλλα πολυ δυσκολα γ αυτο δν ξερω τι να κανω κ αν υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να τον βοηθησω κ αν θ αλλαξει ποτε

----------


## Anakin

Ε αφου του το πε η ψυχολογος του που ειναι ειδικη σε αυτα τι ψαχνεις να βρεις? Επισης το να ειναι χειριστικος ειναι και αυτο σημαδι ναρκισισμου, φυγε μακρια οσο νωριτερα γινεται αυτα τα ατομα ειναι συναισθηματικα κενα δεν εχουν να σου προσφερουν τιποτα εγω στην θεση σου θα εφευγα.

----------


## Remedy

> Αμα ειχα κερδισει τν εμπιστοσυνη τ δν θα μου ειχε ανοιχτει να μου πει ποια ειναι τα προβληματα του γτ φερεται ετσι απο που προηλθε αυτο????για να τον βοηθησω κ προσφατα τν ρωτησα δηλ τι εχεις περασει 19 χρονων μολις παιδι για να μν ανοιγεσαι πια τοσο και να μν εμπιστευεσαι μου ειπε οτι τα προβληματα τ ο καθενας ψαχνει να βρει λυσεις απ μονος τ κ οτι δν θελει να υποχρεωνεται σε κανεναν η να γυρισει ποτε κανεις να του πει οτι πχ σε βοηθησα αυτο μου το χει πει κ αλλες φορες κ οτι ειναι αδυναμια μ ειχε πει προσφατα να λες τα προβληματα σ στς αλλους γτ τ ειχα πει κ γ δικα τ ατομα αν εχει κ αν τα λεει κ μ ειχε απαντησει αυτο σε ψυχολογο δν ξερω γτ σταματησε να πηγαινει δν τν εχω ρωτησει γτ δν θελω να τν στριμωξω τοσο η να τον φερω σε τοσο δυσκολη θεση και σιγουρα δν θ μ πει νομιζω εδω δν μ λεει τ αλλα πολυ δυσκολα γ αυτο δν ξερω τι να κανω κ αν υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να τον βοηθησω κ αν θ αλλαξει ποτε


προσπαθεις να του κανεις την νοσοκομα, η την ψυχολογο, ενω ενδιαφερεσαι ερωτικα γι αυτον.
ουτε αυτο γινεται, ουτε μπορεις να 'ξεκλειδωσεις" καποιον με το ζορι (η επειδη ετσι θελεις εσυ).
αν καποιος δεν ανοιγεται μονος του σε σενα (μπορει να ανοιγεται σε αλλον), ουτε μπορεις αλλα ουτε δικαιουσαι να κανεις κατι . δικο του θεμα ποιον εμπιστευεται.

----------


## kerasi

Φεμ μήπως έχει περάσει δύσκολα στα παιδικά του χρόνια; Με γονείς κλπ πώς είναι η κατάσταση;

----------


## femme23

> Φεμ μήπως έχει περάσει δύσκολα στα παιδικά του χρόνια; Με γονείς κλπ πώς είναι η κατάσταση;


Προσπαθω να κανω κ καλα την νοσοκομα επειδη νοιαζομαι γ αυτν και μια σχεση δεν ειναι μονο ερωτικη ειναι τα παντα εισαι και σα φιλος με τν αλλον και τα παντα απ οτι εχω κτλβ και μου εχει πει και ο ιδιος πρεπει να εχει θεμα με τον πατερα του γτ καθε φορα που πηγαινε ο πατερας του να τον δει δεν ηθελε και μου το λεγε οτι στενοχωριεται και νευριαζει και δεν τον θελει μεσα στο σπιτι γτ πινει και λεει τα δικα τ κ γενικα αυτο που κανει αυτς μου το χει πει οτι το κανει και ο πατερας του οτι χειριζεται τους αλλους αυτο που μου ειχε αναφερει και μου ειχε κανει εντυπωση ειναι οτι ελεγε οτι ο πατερας του ειναι πιο εξυπνος απ αυτον και οτι ποτε δεν θα τον φτασει κατι τετοιο εκτος των αλλων που ανεφερα επισης και ο ιδιος πινει και αυτο το ειχα προσεξει οπως μου ειχε πει οτι κανει ο πατερας του οχι συνεχεια αλλα πινει πολυ οταν το κανει συνηθως βεβαια δεν φερεται καπως οποτε πχ εχουμε βγει και εχει πιει πολυ

----------


## Remedy

> Προσπαθω να κανω κ καλα την νοσοκομα επειδη νοιαζομαι γ αυτν και μια σχεση δεν ειναι μονο ερωτικη ειναι τα παντα εισαι και σα φιλος με τν αλλον.....


εισαι τα παντα που θελει κι ο αλλος να εισαι. βασικη προυποθεση.
με το ζορι δεν μπορεις να εισαι τιποτε (τπτ που λες κι εσυ).
δεν υπαρχει συνταγη να σου ανοιχτει ο αλλος, ουτε επιβαλλεται η εμπιστοσυνη η ο ερωτας.
αυτα εμπνεονται κι αν δεν τα εμπνεεις σε καποιον, δεν υπαρχουν τεχνικες να μπεις με το ζορι στο μυαλο του.

----------


## femme23

> εισαι τα παντα που θελει κι ο αλλος να εισαι. βασικη προυποθεση.
> με το ζορι δεν μπορεις να εισαι τιποτε (τπτ που λες κι εσυ).
> δεν υπαρχει συνταγη να σου ανοιχτει ο αλλος, ουτε επιβαλλεται η εμπιστοσυνη η ο ερωτας.
> αυτα εμπνεονται κι αν δεν τα εμπνεεις σε καποιον, δεν υπαρχουν τεχνικες να μπεις με το ζορι στο μυαλο του.


Απλα μια μου δειχνει οτι παει να το κανει η τ κανει αλλα μετα αρχιζει τα δικα του αυτα που εχω πει κ παραπανω οτι το να λες τα προβληματα σου ειναι αδυναμια και τα σχετικα αυτο που με ανησυχει κ γ αυτα που μου εχει πει ειναι μηπως μου τα εχει πει ολα αυτα για την διαταραχη του για τον πατερα του για τα αντικαταθλιπτικα που επαιρνε για να με χειραγωγησει η να με κρατησει κοντα του η να δει πως θ αντιδρασω πως θα τ κτλβ αυτο????με τρελαινει ωρες ωρες μου εχει αναφερει κ ο ιδιος οτι κ καλα του αρεσει να μελεταει τους ανθρωπους και οτι μπορει να περναει μερες πχ να σκεφτεται την καθε μου κινηση πχ στ παρελθον μου τ εχει αναφερει αυτο π μιλαγαμε και παλαιοτερα οταν ειχαμε χωρισει τν πρωτη φορα και μου ειχε ξαναμιλησει ο ιδιος μετα απ κανα μηνα και ημουνα απλα τυπικη μαζι τ μου ανεφερε οτι ημουνα ψυχρη γενικως δειχνει οτι ζηλευει τον ενδιαφερει και οταν δεν ειμαστε μαζι να μαθει αν πηγα με καποιον αλλον αν εκανα κατι τρελενεται αν δεν του πω επιμενει μεχρι να του πω κ κανει τα παντα αυτος λεει οτι παντα παραμενει πιστος και οτι δεν τν νοιαζει το σεξ κ καλα δεν ξερω τι να πιστεψω οταν θελει γινεται τοσο γλυκος η συναισθηματικος κ καλα αλλα μετα παλι αυτη η αποσταση το κενο η αδιαφορια κ η επιθετικοτητα στν συμπεριφορα αμα του πω κατι εγω που ισως και να εχω δικιο απ κοντα ομως το παραδεχεται και μου ζηταει συγγνωμη η μου λεει εχεις δικιο οταν του αναφερω χαρακτηριστικο τς συμπεριφορας του που μ ενοχλει η με στενοχωρει

----------


## Remedy

με μπερδεψες λιγο.
ποιο πραγμα αναρωτιεσαι αν ειναι ψεμα?
το οτι εχει διαταραχη?

----------


## femme23

> με μπερδεψες λιγο.
> ποιο πραγμα αναρωτιεσαι αν ειναι ψεμα?
> το οτι εχει διαταραχη?


Η συμπεριφορα του κ καλα οτι θελει ν αλλαξει τα συναισθηματα που δειχνει οταν θελει τ ενδιαφερον αυτα που μου εχει ανοιχτει εστω και λιγο κ καλα για τον πατερα του για μια προηγουμενη σχεση που ειχε για τα αντικαταθλιπτικα π επαιρνε

----------


## Remedy

αν καταλαβα καλα αυτο που ειπες, δεν νομιζω να συμφερει κανεναν να δειχνει διαταραγμενος η ασθενης σε μια σχεση για να την "κραταει", ενω δεν ειναι . θεωρω οτι αυτα ειναι αρνητικα σε μια γνωριμια και διωχνουν τους αλλους. ποιος θελει να μπει σε μια προβληματικη οικογενεια?

----------


## giorgos panou

χαθηκαν τοσα αξιολογα παλικαρια?? αυτό πωτες δεν το καταλαβα!! ειδικα τα τελευταια χρονια!! κι λογο του ότι οι γνωστες μου η οι φιλεςμου εχουν φτασει σε ηλικιες που το ελληνικο πουριτανικο πρωτιπο τις θελει εγαμες μαμαδες¨)
Ετσι λοιπον από την μια ακουω ομορφες κι μη!,αξιολογες κι προκομενες κοπελες να λενε ότι δεν μπορουν να βρουν έναν ανδρα φυσιολογικο!οτι σπανιζουν οι ανδρες που κραταν τον λογο τους, οι ανδρες που προσφερουν ερωτα ,σεβασμο κι στοργυκοτητα σε μια γυναικα! οι ανδρες δλδη της διπλανης πορτας!αναφερομαι σε κοπελες που δεν εχουν υπερβολικες απετησεις, δεν τις ακουω να ζηταν ουτε πλουσιους ουτε πανέμορφους ,λογικοτατες κοπελες δλδη!
Κι από την άλλη ταυτόχρονα γνωριζω πολλους ανδρες, οπου εχουν όλα αυτά τα προσοντα, ανδρες σωστους τιμιους χωρις αντιστοιχα να εχουν κι αυτοι τρελες απετησεις, να θελουν δλδη απλες κοπελες, όπως αυτές που αναφερα πιο πριν! κοι τυχενοι λοιπον και αυτοι να είναι μονοι τους!! ΜΑ ΠΩς ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΑΜΑ?? ΠΩΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ!!! δλδη να ψαχνει ο ανδρας για την γυναικα κι το αντιθετο κι να είναι στην ιδια πολη!!και να μην τα φτιαχνουν!! είναι αδυανοιτο !!!εχω αδικο ρε παιδια πειτε μου??
Και φτανουμε σε ιστοριες όπως αυτή εδώ, οπου μια κοπελα φυσιολογικη, από τ κειμενα ου δειχνεις για κοπελα με καλη καρδια! χωρις υπερβολικες απετισεις! να ψάχνεις για την απλη αγαπη! από έναν σωστο ανδρα!! αλλα να την ψχνεις αυτην την αγαπη σε καποιον τελειος παραλογο ανδρα!! σε έναν ανδρα που συμφωνα με οσα λες δεν θα επρεπε να εχει την τυχη να είναι μαζισου!! δλδη χαθηκαν τοσοι ανδρες γυροσου?? και πηγες με αυτόν?? μα είναι πολύ παραλογο ολο αυτό κι δυστυχως σαν την δικη σου ιστορια είναι πολλες ακομα κι εξω!! δυστυχως υπαρχουν πολλες κοπελες αξιολογες κι εντυμες όπως εσυ!! γιατι βρε κορίτσια αρνηστε τον ερωτα των απλων αλλα σωστων ανδρων? γιατι πεφτετε στις παγιδες των λαθος νδρων? γιατι βρε κορίτσια δεν δυαλεγετε έναν σωστο ανδρα?? 
Αν μπορεις φιλημου απαντησε μου, η οποια άλλη κοπελα ας μου δωσει μια μικρη απαντηση σε ένα ερωτημα που χρονια τωρα δε το χορα ο φτωχος νους μου!!! ε? γιατι τοσοι ανδρες αξιοπρεπέστατοι να είναι μονοι τους??

----------


## kerasi

Aυτο που λέει Φεμ οτι ζυγίζει τους ανθρώπους, οτι σκέπτεται διάφορες κινήσεις του και πώς αλλιως θα μπορούσε να χε γίνει κλπ, δεν πρέπει να σε προβληματίζει γιατι κι εγω το κάνω και ο καθένας που ασχολείται με την ψυχολογία, που του αρέσει να διαβάζει τους ανθρώπους κλπ. Δεν είναι κατι κακό, ισα ισα. Και αυτό που λέει οτι χειρίζεται τους ανθρώπους, θέλει να πει πιστεύω οτι με την ευφυία, το διάβασμα, την εμπειρία κλπ, έχει αποκτήσει τη δυνατότητα να ψυχολογεί τους άλλους, να προβλέπει κάποια πράματα κλπ. Παλι κι αυτό δεν ειναι κατι κακό ή παράξενο. Δεν νομίζω οτι είναι ο δαιμόνιος απατεώνας που κοιτάει να χειραγωγήσει για ίδιον όφελος, οτι εξαπατά τους άλλους για συμφέροντα οικονομικά κλπ. Εγώ πιστεύω πρέπει να ναι και έξυπνο παλικάρι και σιγουρα θα εχει και αλλα θετικά στοιχεία που σε τράβηξαν, γιατι εδώ εστιάζεις μονο σε κάποια αρνητικά του ναρκησσισμού.

----------


## femme23

> σε έναν ανδρα που συμφωνα με οσα λες δεν θα επρεπε να εχει την τυχη να είναι μαζισου!! δλδη χαθηκαν τοσοι ανδρες γυροσου?? και πηγες με αυτόν?? μα είναι πολύ παραλογο ολο αυτό κι δυστυχως σαν την δικη σου ιστορια είναι πολλες ακομα κι εξω!! δυστυχως υπαρχουν πολλες κοπελες αξιολογες κι εντυμες όπως εσυ!! γιατι βρε κορίτσια αρνηστε τον ερωτα των απλων αλλα σωστων ανδρων? γιατι πεφτετε στις παγιδες των λαθος νδρων? γιατι βρε κορίτσια δεν δυαλεγετε έναν σωστο ανδρα?? 
> Αν μπορεις φιλημου απαντησε μου, η οποια άλλη κοπελα ας μου δωσει μια μικρη απαντηση σε ένα ερωτημα που χρονια τωρα δε το χορα ο φτωχος νους μου!!! ε? γιατι τοσοι ανδρες αξιοπρεπέστατοι να είναι μονοι τους??


Μακαρι να ειμαι οντως τοσο καλη κοπελα κ αξιολογη οσο λες αλλα η αληθεια ειναι πως απλα αγαπη κ ενδιαφερον θελω δν με ενδιαφερει τπτ αλλο τ αλλα ειναι τοσο δευτερα απλα αρχικα γ να σου πω την αληθεια μου εγω δεν το ξερα οτι ειναι ετσι απ τν αρχη αρχικα μου εκανε το κλικ οπως λενε μετα αρχισαμε να μιλαμε τον ερωτευτηκα πολυ και παιζει κ ακομα να ειμαι ερωτευμενη μαζι τ παρολαυτα στην αρχη ηταν ακριβως οτι εψαχνα μου εδειχνε και μου ελεγε ακριβως αυτα που ηθελα και γω ισως μετα αρχισε να μου λεει για τς κρισεις πανικου που παθαινε για τα αντικαταθλιπτικα που επαιρνε και εγω επειδη προσφατα ειχα περασει θεμα και γω με κρισεις πανικου ενιωσα οτι τον κτλβ και ηθελα να τον βοηθησω ενιωσα αλλο ενα κοινο πως να στο πω και ηθελα να τον βοηθησω να μην παιρνει χαπια και ολα αυτα γτ εγω το ειχα ξεπερασει μονη μ χωρις χαπια βασικα με βοηθεια απ τς δικους μ κ απ φιλες μ ημουν καλυτερα και επειτα αρχισε να μου λεει για τα προβληματα με τους δικους τ με τν πατερα του αυτα π ανεφερα παραπανω και χωρις να το κτλβ καλα καλα ειχα δεθει ηδη μαζι τ κ εκει ξεκινανε κ ολα τ αλλα π ειπα και τον αγαπησα και ολα αυτα και τωρα νιωθω εγκλωβισμενη στα ιδια μου τα συναισθηματα και οτι ειναι κριμα αν οντως νιωθει κατι γτ εχει κανει κ αυτς πραγματα να τον παρατησω ετσι απλα και να χαθει οτι κ αν υπαρχει απ πλευρας του απλα αυτο δν ξερω πλεον να πιστεψω αν ολα αυτα που κανει κ λεει οταν τα κανει η οταν τα λεει ειναι ψεμματα κ οσο αφορα τ αλλο π ειπες για τς γυναικες απλα νομιζω πως ολες οι γυναικες αν οχι ολες οι περισσοτερες εχουν στ μυαλο τς πως πχ αυτος θ αλλαξει για μενα επειδη τον αγαπαω κ με αγαπαει κ καλα ο αλητης οσο για μενα σου ειπα

----------


## femme23

Αυτην τν στιγμη ειμαι πολυ σκατα εχω ερθει σε απογνωση δν ξερω τι να κανω αυτο το ατομο ειναι ακομα εδω δν εχει φυγει γ εκει που σπουδαζει οπως μου ειχε πει οτι θα εκανε τν δευτερα και το εκανε με τροπο επιτηδες για να μαθω οτι ειναι ακομα εδω και σ εμενα ειναι τελειως αδιαφορο και δεν εχει επικοινωνησει καν μαζι μ απο την κυριακη το βραδυ που επικοινωνησαμε τελευταια φορα και βαζει αλλους με τν τροπο τ για να το μαθω εγω οτι ειναι ακομα εδω δν μπορει να υπαρχει τετοιος ανθρωπος και να ειμαι εγω ερωτευμενη εγω μαζι του και να τν αγαπαω τοσο και να ασχολουμαι ακομα και να μν μπορω να ξεκολλησω δν γινεται ν ναι τελικα τοσο αναισθητος καποιος ενω αλλα μου ελεγε κ εδειχνε μεχρι τωρα τι θα κανω????ποση στενοχωρια πια????ανασφαλεια????απογοητε υση????γτ????

----------


## Remedy

> Αυτην τν στιγμη ειμαι πολυ σκατα εχω ερθει σε απογνωση δν ξερω τι να κανω αυτο το ατομο ειναι ακομα εδω δν εχει φυγει γ εκει που σπουδαζει οπως μου ειχε πει οτι θα εκανε τν δευτερα και το εκανε με τροπο επιτηδες για να μαθω οτι ειναι ακομα εδω και σ εμενα ειναι τελειως αδιαφορο και δεν εχει επικοινωνησει καν μαζι μ απο την κυριακη το βραδυ που επικοινωνησαμε τελευταια φορα και βαζει αλλους με τν τροπο τ για να το μαθω εγω οτι ειναι ακομα εδω δν μπορει να υπαρχει τετοιος ανθρωπος και να ειμαι εγω ερωτευμενη εγω μαζι του και να τν αγαπαω τοσο και να ασχολουμαι ακομα και να μν μπορω να ξεκολλησω δν γινεται ν ναι τελικα τοσο αναισθητος καποιος ενω αλλα μου ελεγε κ εδειχνε μεχρι τωρα τι θα κανω????ποση στενοχωρια πια????ανασφαλεια????απογοητε υση????γτ????


εχετε χωρισει, η ειστε σε σχεση?
αν εχετε σχεση, παρτον τηλεφωνο και πες του οτι ξερεις οτι ειναι εδω! γιατι παιζεις κρυφτουλι???
εισαι βεβαιη οτι προσπαθει να το μαθεις, η το μαθαινεις τυχαια ενω προσπαθει να στο κρυψει? η εστω, ενω αδιαφορει αν θα το μαθεις?

----------


## femme23

> εχετε χωρισει, η ειστε σε σχεση?
> αν εχετε σχεση, παρτον τηλεφωνο και πες του οτι ξερεις οτι ειναι εδω! γιατι παιζεις κρυφτουλι???
> εισαι βεβαιη οτι προσπαθει να το μαθεις, η το μαθαινεις τυχαια ενω προσπαθει να στο κρυψει? η εστω, ενω αδιαφορει αν θα το μαθεις?


Ισως και ν αδιαφορει δν ξερω υποτιθεται πως κανουμε μια προσπαθεια για να ξαναειμαστε μαζι κ αυτς φερεται ετσι οχι ξερει πολυ καλα οτι θα το ειδα παιζει το παιχνιδι του κ μεσα απ τα μεσα κοινωνικης δικτυωσης δν ξερω τι περιμενει να κανω γτ ουτε κ γω εχω επικοινωνησει μαζι τ απ τν δευτερα που του απαντησα σε κατι απ τν κουβεντα που ειχαμε τν κυριακη το βραδυ γτ περιμενα να στειλει αυτς κατι πραγματικα δν ξερω τι να κανω ειμαι χαλια ψυχολογικα και γενικως αυτς μου ζηταει καθε φορα την επανασυνδεση αυτς μου ειπε κ τωρα και τι θα γινει ετσι θα ειμαστε????και απλα του ειπα αφου δν μπορεις να κανεις σχεση και αμα φυγεις παλι τα ιδια θα ναι και θα κανεις μπας και βαλει μυαλο του τα λεγα αυτα και οτι το χω σκεφτει κ γω αυτο και μου ελεγε πως θελει να σκεφτει τι θα γινει μ εμας και οτι θελει να κανει προσπαθεια γ ν αλλαξει και οτι ξερεις πως αυτος εχει το προβλημα προφανως παλι επαιζε το παιχνιδι τ????δν ξερω πραγματικα πως θα το κτλβ αυτο????τι θα καταφερει μ ολα αυτα να μ εχει ως παιχνιδακι του παντα????

----------


## Remedy

> Ισως και ν αδιαφορει δν ξερω υποτιθεται πως κανουμε μια προσπαθεια για να ξαναειμαστε μαζι κ αυτς φερεται ετσι οχι ξερει πολυ καλα οτι θα το ειδα παιζει το παιχνιδι του κ μεσα απ τα μεσα κοινωνικης δικτυωσης δν ξερω τι περιμενει να κανω γτ ουτε κ γω εχω επικοινωνησει μαζι τ απ τν δευτερα που του απαντησα σε κατι απ τν κουβεντα που ειχαμε τν κυριακη το βραδυ γτ περιμενα να στειλει αυτς κατι πραγματικα δν ξερω τι να κανω ειμαι χαλια ψυχολογικα και γενικως αυτς μου ζηταει καθε φορα την επανασυνδεση αυτς μου ειπε κ τωρα και τι θα γινει ετσι θα ειμαστε????και απλα του ειπα αφου δν μπορεις να κανεις σχεση και αμα φυγεις παλι τα ιδια θα ναι και θα κανεις μπας και βαλει μυαλο του τα λεγα αυτα και οτι το χω σκεφτει κ γω αυτο και μου ελεγε πως θελει να σκεφτει τι θα γινει μ εμας και οτι θελει να κανει προσπαθεια γ ν αλλαξει και οτι ξερεις πως αυτος εχει το προβλημα προφανως παλι επαιζε το παιχνιδι τ????δν ξερω πραγματικα πως θα το κτλβ αυτο????τι θα καταφερει μ ολα αυτα να μ εχει ως παιχνιδακι του παντα????


ρε συ, μην γραφεις ετσι.. πραγματικα οταν ο αλλος 'ακουει' αυτα που διαβαζει, ειναι σαν να εχεις καποιου ειδους νοητικη υστερηση, ειναι κριμα.

για τον αλλον, τι να σου πω... αντι να τα ξεμπερδεψεις καθεσαι και παιζεις ενα παιχνιδι που τα μπερδευει χειροτερα...
λες οτι αυτος μαλλον το εχει σκαρωσει ολο αυτο,αλλα δεν ξερεις και σιγουρα κλπ...
πες του ξεκαθαρα τι καταλαβες και τι οχι και ζητα εξηγησεις. οσο παιζεις το κρυφτουλι, χειροτερα μπερδευεσαι.
εχεις τονισει σε τοσα σημεια και τοσες φορες ποσο σιγουρη εισαι οτι ειναι διαταραγμενος κι αυτος και ολο του το σοι κλπ.
ως προς αυτο, δεν ξερω..
οι αντιδρασεις του παντως ειναι αντιδρασεις ανδρα που παιζει δεξια κι αριστερα, οχι ανδρα που εχει σχεση.
αν θες κατι αλλο, διεκδικησε το αλλο, η κρινε τον ως ακαταλληλο και βρες καποιον αλλον. μην παιζεις παιχνιδακια.

----------


## femme23

> ρε συ, μην γραφεις ετσι.. πραγματικα οταν ο αλλος 'ακουει' αυτα που διαβαζει, ειναι σαν να εχεις καποιου ειδους νοητικη υστερηση, ειναι κριμα.
> 
> για τον αλλον, τι να σου πω... αντι να τα ξεμπερδεψεις καθεσαι και παιζεις ενα παιχνιδι που τα μπερδευει χειροτερα...
> λες οτι αυτος μαλλον το εχει σκαρωσει ολο αυτο,αλλα δεν ξερεις και σιγουρα κλπ...
> πες του ξεκαθαρα τι καταλαβες και τι οχι και ζητα εξηγησεις. οσο παιζεις το κρυφτουλι, χειροτερα μπερδευεσαι.
> εχεις τονισει σε τοσα σημεια και τοσες φορες ποσο σιγουρη εισαι οτι ειναι διαταραγμενος κι αυτος και ολο του το σοι κλπ.
> ως προς αυτο, δεν ξερω..
> οι αντιδρασεις του παντως ειναι αντιδρασεις ανδρα που παιζει δεξια κι αριστερα, οχι ανδρα που εχει σχεση.
> αν θες κατι αλλο, διεκδικησε το αλλο, η κρινε τον ως ακαταλληλο και βρες καποιον αλλον. μην παιζεις παιχνιδακια.


πρωτα απ ολα μν προσβαλλεις τον αλλον δν γραφω καπως μια χαρα γραφω και απ οτι φαινεται μια χαρα τα διαβαζεις οποτε δν νομιζω να εχω καποιο ειδους νοητικης στερησης οπως λες δεν θα μου αλλαξεις τν τροπο που γραφω και ουσιαστικα απλα σε καποιες λεξεις γραφω με συντομογραφιες για να γραφω πιο γρηγορα απλα αυτο εχω συνηθισει και σε σαιτ γραφω οχι πανελληνιες δν ειναι κατι το τοσο τραγικο πια γ αυτο να εισαι λιγο πιο ευγενικος-η αυτος και μαζι οταν ειμασταν και τωρα και καλα που ηθελε να κανουμε προσπαθεια απο μακρια ετσι ηταν αδιαφορος μονο οταν ηθελε αυτς εστελνε και μου ελεγε τα δικα του η οτι εγω ειμαι αδιαφορη κ ψυχρη η μου εδειχνε οποιο συναισθημα ηθελε να μου δειξει πραγματικα δν ξερω πως θα ξεκολλησω απ ενα τετοιου ειδους ατομο αληθεια γτ απ οτι φαινεται παλι τα ιδια ενω πριν λιγες μερες μου ελεγε αφου το ξερεις οτι εχω προβλημα και δν τα κανω επιτηδες αυτα και σε νοιαζομαι και σ αγαπαω νομιζω προσπαθει να με τρελανει αληθεια αλλα εγω τον αγαπαω και δν μπορω ετσι ευκολα να τν βγαλω απ τν ζωη μ εκει που μου ανοιγεται εστω και λιγο μετα κανει παλι τα ιδια λες και θελει να μ εκδικηθει να με πληγωσει χωρις λογο

----------


## Remedy

Με συγχωρεις, σταματησα να διαβαζω.
Δεν εχεις σημεια στιξης πουθενα, δεν καταλαβαινω που ξεκιναει το κτπλτβ και που τελειωνει η αφηγηση.
Δεν χωριζουν οι προτασεις, οι σκεψεις, τρικυμια εν κρανιω, γενικως..
Δεν ειναι τροπος γραφης αυτος, ειναι κατι που επινοησες και χρησιμοποιεις γιατι σε βολευει, αλλα δεν σκεφτεσαι τον απεναντι.
Τον αναγνωστη, που μαλιστα δεν ειναι μεσα στο μυαλο σου , και πρεπει να κανει δοκιμες αν εννοεις: τον/ την/ των και να βγαλει ακρη απο μια προταση χωρις αρχη, μεση και τελος, δεν τον βολευει καθολου.
Αποχωρω και καλη τυχη.
Φιλακια.

----------


## kerasi

Φεμ ξέρεις περίπου τι προβλήματα έχει αντιμετωπίσει ο φίλος; Θέλω να πω λες οτι παίρνει κάποια φάρμακα, οτι έχει κατάθλιψη, κρίσεις πανικού κλπ. Αυτά γιατι συμβαίνουν; Έχει κάποια θέματα που τρέχουν τώρα; Ένα που θυμάμαι είναι με τον πατέρα του που πίνει.

----------


## femme23

> Φεμ ξέρεις περίπου τι προβλήματα έχει αντιμετωπίσει ο φίλος; Θέλω να πω λες οτι παίρνει κάποια φάρμακα, οτι έχει κατάθλιψη, κρίσεις πανικού κλπ. Αυτά γιατι συμβαίνουν; Έχει κάποια θέματα που τρέχουν τώρα; Ένα που θυμάμαι είναι με τον πατέρα του που πίνει.


Ναι οκ συγγνωμη θα προσπαθησω να βαζω για να ειναι πιο ευκολο στην αναγνωση απλα ετσι εχω συνηθισει να γραφω και στα μεσα κοινωνικης δικτυωσης που δν χρειαζεται να βαζεις και συνηθως ολοι ετσι γραφουν εκει η μεσω απ μνμ γι αυτο.Μου ειχε πει παλαιοτερα στην αρχη οταν τα ειχαμε οτι εχει καταθλιψη και ειχα δει και τα αντικαταθλιπτικα που επαιρνε και τον ειχα ρωτησει και μου ειχε πει οτι παθαινε κρισεις πανικου γι αυτο και δεν ηταν καλα γενικα.Επειτα ειχε αρχισει να μου ανοιγεται αυτος πιο πολυ και μου ελεγε οτι δεν αντεχει τον πατερα του επειδη πινει και αρχιζει τις φιλοσοφιες του και τον πιανει καταθλιψη καθε φορα που παει εκει ο πατερας του γι αυτον τον λογο και καλα.Ενα αλλο βραδυ που μιλαγαμε πιο πολυ μου ειχε αναφερει πως ο πατερας του του αρεσει να χρησιμοποιει τους ανθρωπους για να πετυχαινει αυτο που θελει εκεινος και οτι ειναι παρα πολυ εξυπνος και οτι και αυτος ειναι εξυπνος αλλα ποτε δεν θα τον φτασει.Επισης μου ειχε αναφερει οτι εχει προβλημα και οτι η ψυχολογος του ειχε πει οτι ειναι ναρκισσος.

----------


## kerasi

Αρα είναι το οικογενειακό κατα βάση που ευθύνεται. Μένει με γονείς;

----------


## femme23

> Αρα είναι το οικογενειακό κατα βάση που ευθύνεται. Μένει με γονείς;


Μου ειχε πει οτι εδω και 2 χρονια εμενε με την γιαγια του μαλλον ουσιαστικα σαν μονος του και καλα για να ειναι κοντα εκει που εκανε μαθηματα μετα περασε σε μια σχολη κ ετσι κ αλλιως μενει μακρια τους

----------


## noobmoderator

Πιο πολύ αγαπάς αυτόν η τον εαυτό σ?
Πρώτα απάντησε αυτό και ανάλογα την απάντηση πράξε....Ξερεις και μόνη σ ,νομίζω την απάντηση

----------


## femme23

> Πιο πολύ αγαπάς αυτόν η τον εαυτό σ?
> Πρώτα απάντησε αυτό και ανάλογα την απάντηση πράξε....Ξερεις και μόνη σ ,νομίζω την απάντηση


Αυτον νομιζω παντα εβαζα τον εαυτο μου σε δευτερη μοιρα δυστυχως ετσι δν ειναι η αγαπη εξαλλου????αλλα αυτο δν παει να πει οτι θα πεθανω κ γι αυτο το ατομο κιολας.Να ρωτησω μηπως ξερει κανεις τετοιου ειδους ατομα πως γινεται να εχουν φιλικες σχεσεις????εφοσον και καλα δν νιωθουν δν μπορουν ν αγαπησουν και δν νοιαζονται????ξερει κανεις????και πως μπορεις να χειριστεις τετοιου ειδους ατομα εφοσον νιωθεις τοσα γι αυτα ωστε να μην σε κανουν οτι θελουν και σ επηρρεαζουν τοσο η για να καταλαβεις αν οντως θελουν να κανουν προσπαθεια να διορθωθουν ν αλλαξουν????

----------


## giorgos panou

εισαι στα πιο ομορφα χρονια της ζωης σου! σε χρονια ξενιασιας, μπορεις να κανεις οτι ανεμελο κι παλαβο θελησεις κι κανεις δε θα σε κρινει! περνα καλα βρε κοριτσιμου!! αμαρτια ειναι να χαλιεσαι!! στο λεω εγω σαν αρκετα μεγαλητερος σου! δε σου καμω τον δασκαλο αλλα στεναχοριεμαι ρεσυ να σε διαβαζω πικραμενο!! 
Ειμαι κατα πολλα χρονια μεγαλητερος σου!! μακαρι να πορουσα να χα τα χρονιασου! κοντευω τα 35 κι πλεον οταν βλεπω νεα παιδια σαν εσενα να εχουν μεσα στην καρδουλα τους "πονο" σπαραζει κι εμενα η καρδουλαμου! αληθεια στο λεω!! θελω να ειμαι απολυτα αφθορμητος κι ειλικρινεις απεναντι σου, απο τα γραπτασου δειχνεις κι εσυ κοπελα που τα λες εξω απο τα δοντια! δεν σε "κοβω" για κοπελα οπως δυστυχως πολλες αλλες οπου πισω απο την πλατη του αγαπητικου τους λενε τα χειροτερα κι εμπρος του, η στο κρεβατι του κανουν τις ερωτευμενες! εσυ οτι νιωθεις το λες! ειναι καλο αυτο αλλα δυστυχως δεν το αναγνοριζει ο πολυ κοσμος!
Προσωπικα θα θελα να ξες πως ζηλευω τον αγαπητικοσου ,με την καλη εννοια το λεω" διοτις σπανιζει να βρει καποιος πλεον κοπελα με τοσο εντονα κι ζωντανα συναισθηματα σαν τα δικασου! δυστυχως οι πιο πολλες κοπελες περιοριζουν τα συναισθηματα τους! η ακομα πιο ασχημα τα προσαρμοζουν με βιοποριστικα συμφερωντα! εσυ απεναντιας δεν σε απασχολει τα υλικα αγαθα! ουτες η εικονα που θα περασει στους γυρο! σε απασχολει μοναχα η καρδουλα σου! 
Αν κι ολο αυτο σε χαλαει ,αν κι δεν παιρνας τα καλητερα αυτο τον καιρο θα σου ελεγα μεινε ετσι μην αλλαξεις! κι να ξες πως εκει εξω υπαρχει κι συντωμα θα βρεθει αυτος που θα ερωτευθειτε παραφορα! που θα γεμιζει με χαρα κι με ερωτα η καρδουλασου!

----------


## femme23

> εισαι στα πιο ομορφα χρονια της ζωης σου! σε χρονια ξενιασιας, μπορεις να κανεις οτι ανεμελο κι παλαβο θελησεις κι κανεις δε θα σε κρινει! περνα καλα βρε κοριτσιμου!! αμαρτια ειναι να χαλιεσαι!! στο λεω εγω σαν αρκετα μεγαλητερος σου! δε σου καμω τον δασκαλο αλλα στεναχοριεμαι ρεσυ να σε διαβαζω πικραμενο!! 
> Ειμαι κατα πολλα χρονια μεγαλητερος σου!! μακαρι να πορουσα να χα τα χρονιασου! κοντευω τα 35 κι πλεον οταν βλεπω νεα παιδια σαν εσενα να εχουν μεσα στην καρδουλα τους "πονο" σπαραζει κι εμενα η καρδουλαμου! αληθεια στο λεω!! θελω να ειμαι απολυτα αφθορμητος κι ειλικρινεις απεναντι σου, απο τα γραπτασου δειχνεις κι εσυ κοπελα που τα λες εξω απο τα δοντια! δεν σε "κοβω" για κοπελα οπως δυστυχως πολλες αλλες οπου πισω απο την πλατη του αγαπητικου τους λενε τα χειροτερα κι εμπρος του, η στο κρεβατι του κανουν τις ερωτευμενες! εσυ οτι νιωθεις το λες! ειναι καλο αυτο αλλα δυστυχως δεν το αναγνοριζει ο πολυ κοσμος!
> Προσωπικα θα θελα να ξες πως ζηλευω τον αγαπητικοσου ,με την καλη εννοια το λεω" διοτις σπανιζει να βρει καποιος πλεον κοπελα με τοσο εντονα κι ζωντανα συναισθηματα σαν τα δικασου! δυστυχως οι πιο πολλες κοπελες περιοριζουν τα συναισθηματα τους! η ακομα πιο ασχημα τα προσαρμοζουν με βιοποριστικα συμφερωντα! εσυ απεναντιας δεν σε απασχολει τα υλικα αγαθα! ουτες η εικονα που θα περασει στους γυρο! σε απασχολει μοναχα η καρδουλα σου! 
> Αν κι ολο αυτο σε χαλαει ,αν κι δεν παιρνας τα καλητερα αυτο τον καιρο θα σου ελεγα μεινε ετσι μην αλλαξεις! κι να ξες πως εκει εξω υπαρχει κι συντωμα θα βρεθει αυτος που θα ερωτευθειτε παραφορα! που θα γεμιζει με χαρα κι με ερωτα η καρδουλασου!


Μακαρι να γινει κατι τετοιο μακαρι προς το παρον δυστυχως γι αυτον νιωθω οσα νιωθω αυτος μου δημιουργησε ολα αυτα τα συναισθηματα και μια τα φερνει μια τα παιρνει και δεν ξερω τι να κανω και απ οτι φαινεται δεν ειναι και νορμαλ ανθρωπος εμενα αυτο ομως δεν με νοιαζει αν μπορει ν αλλαξει αν ξερεις καποιος η εσυ αυτα που ρωτησα στο απο πανω μνμ θα εκτιμουσα πολυ τν βοηθεια σου η τν βοηθεια του και ναι δυστυχως ετσι ειμαι απ οτι φαινεται ενα ευκολο θυμα με συναισθηματα

----------


## giorgos panou

Σχετικα με οσα αναροτιεσαι κοπελια, πιστευω , πρωτων οτι ειναι καπως δυσκολο μονομιας να ξεκολησειτε, δλδη να χωρισετε ενα πρωι κι να μην τα ξανα πειτε ετσι απλα το κοβω δυσκολο! Δυστυχως σας βλεπω να ακολουθειτε τον δρομο που συμβαινει σε πολλα ζευγαρια, αυτο δλδη που θελει και τους δυο να εχουν αποφασησει να χωρισουν, και τους δυο να το εχουν ανακινοσει στο περιβαλον τους οτι "παιδια ξερετε, εγω με την\τον τα χαλασαμε" επισης και οι δυο σας μπορει να αρχισετε να δεχεστε το φλερτ απο ξενα ατομα , ισως κι να αρχισετε κατι νεο δηλα δηλα με καποιο αλλο ατομο, αλλα ολα αυτα θα γινωντε κι ταυτοχρονα αρεα κι που μπορει να βρησκεστε κι να κανετε σεξ!οχι ομως οπως πριν, δλδη να βγαινετε η να αραζετε ολη την νυχτα μαζι! Ολο αυτο που ειπα οπως φανταζομαι το εχουν παθει οι πιο πολλοι εδω μεσα συμβαινει οταν "τα σπαμε" απο μια σχεση χρονων κι η δυναμη της συνηθειας ακομα δεν μπορει να νικηθει! ετσι λοιπον επειδη το σεξ ,ειναι η συνηθεια στην ευχαρηστηση κι επειδη θελει καιρο να μπορεσεις να ξανα βρεις καποιον κι να δεθεις τοσο καλα ,θα πρεπει να εχεις αρκετες επαφες μαζι του ωστε να ειναι ειδανικο!
Το παραπανω κοπελια ειναι κατι που νομι<ω οτι μπορει να σας συμβει! 
Απο την αλλη αν πιστευω σε αγαπησε πραγματικα ,αν σε ειχε εστω για λιγο βαθια περασμενει μεσα στην καρδια του ειναι ο καιρος να το δειξει! τωρα που εσυ εισαι ρακος ,τωρα θα πρεπει να σου φερθει κι να παρει αυτος τις σωστες προτοβουλιες! δλδη ειτε να κανει σωστες κινησεις κι να ξανα ζμιξετε , να ξανα ειστε αγγαλιτσα κι χαμογελαστα κι τα δυο σας! ειτε να φερθει σκληρα αλλα με αποτερο σκοπο τα καλο για εσενα !
Οτι κι να γινει ευχομαι να γινει συντομα! ευχομαι ειτε να ξανα σμιξετε ειτε να συνεχισεις την ζωησου! διοτις συγουρ υπαρχει καποιος που θα περημενει κι θα ειναι σωστος σε ενα τοσο αξιολογο κοριτσι σαν εσενα!

----------


## femme23

Οτι κι να γινει ευχομαι να γινει συντομα! ευχομαι ειτε να ξανα σμιξετε ειτε να συνεχισεις την ζωησου! διοτις συγουρ υπαρχει καποιος που θα περημενει κι θα ειναι σωστος σε ενα τοσο αξιολογο κοριτσι σαν εσενα![/QUOTE]

Σ ευχαριστω για τα λογια σου απλα αν διαβασεις τα προηγουμενα μνμ μ δν ειναι τοσο απλο το θεμα μ αυτον τν ανθρωπο διοτι εχει μια διαταραχη συγκεκριμενη ειναι ναρκισσος αν διαβασεις τα προηγουμενα μου μνμ θα κτλβς πιστευω

----------


## femme23

Οτι κι να γινει ευχομαι να γινει συντομα! ευχομαι ειτε να ξανα σμιξετε ειτε να συνεχισεις την ζωησου! διοτις συγουρ υπαρχει καποιος που θα περημενει κι θα ειναι σωστος σε ενα τοσο αξιολογο κοριτσι σαν εσενα![/QUOTE]

Σ ευχαριστω για τα λογια σου απλα αν διαβασεις τα προηγουμενα μνμ μ δν ειναι τοσο απλο το θεμα μ αυτον τν ανθρωπο διοτι εχει μια διαταραχη συγκεκριμενη ειναι ναρκισσος αν διαβασεις τα προηγουμενα μου μνμ θα κτλβς πιστευω

----------


## victimoffate

> Tι κανει δηλ για πες καποια παραδειγματα να δουμε.


«Εγώ που είμαι ο καλύτερος, και κάνω αυτά, και έχω κάνει αυτά και είμαι ο καλύτερος !», τέτοια δε σου λέει ;

----------


## femme23

Παιδια δεν ειμαι καθολου καλα ειχε καιρο να εμφανιστει και ειχα ηρεμησει καπως αν και μου ελειπε γτ τν αγαπω και σημερα με αφορμη ενα σχολιο ενος στο facebook που ειναι απο το χωριο του μου εστειλε και με ρωταγε αν μιλαω μαζι του και οτι θα γινει χαμος και μετα επειδη δεν του ελεγα εκανε διαφορα σπαμωδικα του στυλ να σχολιαζει προσβλητικα καπως σχολια σ αλλες φωτογραφιες μου για να του απαντησω εγω σ αυτο που με ρωταει και γενικα εγιναν και αλλα και ολα αυτα ενω δν ειμαστε μαζι και ενω ειχε να μου μιλησει ενα μηνα και και ειχε εξαφανιστει τελειως αν και προχθες μου ξαναστειλε και καλα με αφορμη επειδη μου χε στειλει κατι ενας φιλος του τι να κανω????γτ το εκανε αυτο????και τωρα με λεει και τρελη απο πανω επειδη του μιλησα εξω απο τα δοντια αρκετα και οτι εχω ψυχωση

----------


## victimoffate

> Παιδια δεν ειμαι καθολου καλα ειχε καιρο να εμφανιστει και ειχα ηρεμησει καπως αν και μου ελειπε γτ τν αγαπω και σημερα με αφορμη ενα σχολιο ενος στο facebook που ειναι απο το χωριο του μου εστειλε και με ρωταγε αν μιλαω μαζι του και οτι θα γινει χαμος και μετα επειδη δεν του ελεγα εκανε διαφορα σπαμωδικα του στυλ να σχολιαζει προσβλητικα καπως σχολια σ αλλες φωτογραφιες μου για να του απαντησω εγω σ αυτο που με ρωταει και γενικα εγιναν και αλλα και ολα αυτα ενω δν ειμαστε μαζι και ενω ειχε να μου μιλησει ενα μηνα και και ειχε εξαφανιστει τελειως αν και προχθες μου ξαναστειλε και καλα με αφορμη επειδη μου χε στειλει κατι ενας φιλος του τι να κανω????γτ το εκανε αυτο????και τωρα με λεει και τρελη απο πανω επειδη του μιλησα εξω απο τα δοντια αρκετα και οτι εχω ψυχωση


Απομακρύνσου, απομακρύνσου, απομακρύνσου.

----------


## femme23

> Απομακρύνσου, απομακρύνσου, απομακρύνσου.


Πως θα το καταφερω αυτο????μου ειναι τοσο δυσκολο γτ νιωθω ακομα τοσα πραγματα γι αυτον πολλα και νοιαζομαι και γενικα σα χαρακτηρας ειμαι πολυ ευαισθητη και δν κραταω κακια σε κανεναν πολυ δυσκολα αλλα απ οτι φαινεται δν προκειται ν αλλαξει εεεε????πως θα κρατηθω να μν του ξαναπαντησω γτ εγω δν του στελνω συνηθως ποτε γι αυτον τν λογο για να μπορεσω μπας και απομακρυνθω αλλα μου στελνει αυτος ανα διαστηματα και αυτο με ξαναγυρναει πισω δυστυχως και λες και με πειθει οτι θ αλλαξει και οτι δεν ειναι ετσι αλλα μετα παλι τα ιδια....αφου και καλα δν ενδιαφερεται και ειναι ναρκισσος γτ το κανει αυτο????τι θα καταφερει μ αυτο????

----------


## gbourogi

> Πως θα το καταφερω αυτο????μου ειναι τοσο δυσκολο γτ νιωθω ακομα τοσα πραγματα γι αυτον πολλα και νοιαζομαι και γενικα σα χαρακτηρας ειμαι πολυ ευαισθητη και δν κραταω κακια σε κανεναν πολυ δυσκολα αλλα απ οτι φαινεται δν προκειται ν αλλαξει εεεε????πως θα κρατηθω να μν του ξαναπαντησω γτ εγω δν του στελνω συνηθως ποτε γι αυτον τν λογο για να μπορεσω μπας και απομακρυνθω αλλα μου στελνει αυτος ανα διαστηματα και αυτο με ξαναγυρναει πισω δυστυχως και λες και με πειθει οτι θ αλλαξει και οτι δεν ειναι ετσι αλλα μετα παλι τα ιδια....αφου και καλα δν ενδιαφερεται και ειναι ναρκισσος γτ το κανει αυτο????τι θα καταφερει μ αυτο????


η ιστορία σου ,αν δεν συνηδητοποιήσεις ότι περνάς μία δοκιμασία για να μάθεις να σέβεσαι και να αγαπάς τον ίδιο σου τον εαυτό θα συνεχίζεται με τον ίδιο ακριβώς τρόπο και θα σε πονάει όλο και περισσότερο .Οταν θα πείς το πρώτο "ΌΧΙ" τότε θα είσαι πραγματικά ελεύθερη και άλλος άνθρωπος πιο ολοκληρωμένος ,αν δεν το καταφέρεις το μάθημα θα συνεχίζεται μέχρι να το μάθεις .Μίλα με τον εαυτό σου άνοιξε την επικοινωνία είναι η αρχή και όλα θα γίνουν

----------


## παολα

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα

----------


## GeorgeGr1

> Παιδια δεν ειμαι καθολου καλα ειχε καιρο να εμφανιστει και ειχα ηρεμησει καπως αν και μου ελειπε γτ τν αγαπω και σημερα με αφορμη ενα σχολιο ενος στο facebook που ειναι απο το χωριο του μου εστειλε και με ρωταγε αν μιλαω μαζι του και οτι θα γινει χαμος και μετα επειδη δεν του ελεγα εκανε διαφορα σπαμωδικα του στυλ να σχολιαζει προσβλητικα καπως σχολια σ αλλες φωτογραφιες μου για να του απαντησω εγω σ αυτο που με ρωταει και γενικα εγιναν και αλλα και ολα αυτα ενω δν ειμαστε μαζι και ενω ειχε να μου μιλησει ενα μηνα και και ειχε εξαφανιστει τελειως αν και προχθες μου ξαναστειλε και καλα με αφορμη επειδη μου χε στειλει κατι ενας φιλος του τι να κανω????γτ το εκανε αυτο????και τωρα με λεει και τρελη απο πανω επειδη του μιλησα εξω απο τα δοντια αρκετα και οτι εχω ψυχωση


Μα η ψυχωση ειναι η επιμονή σε μια κατασταση που την ερμηνεύεις εσφαλμένα και δεν δεχεσαι την πραγματικοτητα. Αυτος πχ σε εχει γραμμένη, καρφι δεν του καίγεται, στο δειχνει με τη σταση του και εσυ επιμένεις οτι σε θελει και σε αγαπαει και ψαχνεις καπως να βεβαιωθείς για το αυτονόητο, για αυτο που βλεπουν ολοι οι αλλοι και στο λενε και παλι δεν το πιστευεις.
Στη πραγματικοτητα σου δημιουργεί μια «προσομοίωση ψύχωσης», μην ανησυχεις, αλλα αν συνεχίσεις να ταλαιπωρείς ετσι το μυαλο σου, τον εαυτο σου, υπαρχει περιπτωση σε κάποιους ανθρωπους οντως να τους στρίψει να στο πω λαϊκά.

----------

